# New rig for catfish



## jimofcfd (Feb 14, 2005)

We were running a pump test on our pumper and encountered a restriction problem on the intake. We were drafting from a retention pond and the dry hydrant's strainer was evidently missing.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha I've never seen that before!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What is that coming out of its mouth? Guts?
I assume your new pumper passed the test.


----------



## jimofcfd (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes it had basically turned him inside out internally. The pump did fine after removing the fish.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Noe that is one expensive catfish rig.


----------



## freeagle56 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats one way to catch them,LOL


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice Rig, I wonder if I can get the city to get me one of those.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

jimofcfd said:


> Yes it had basically turned him inside out internally. The pump did fine after removing the fish.


whew what a way to go


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

That looks like a rare Gene Simmons catfish.
Did you release it?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That sucks for the catfish! LOL

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice rig, but for the price involved you'd think it would clean 'em and cook 'em, too.

Jim


----------

